# I just ordered my Nassau



## MadMex

I just ordered a Nassau. I have to wait how long?
















Day one is the hardest day...


----------



## 2535.80

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

Congrats! Where did you find it?


----------



## Knoc

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

Let that 20 week count down begin.


----------



## tako_watch

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

Congrats MM...will be worth the wait


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

MadMex said:


> I just ordered a Nassau. I have to wait how long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1468015
> 
> 
> Day one is the hardest day...


Congrats MM. :-!

Hope the time flies by for you.....


----------



## mpalmer

Congrats! The wait is always worth it for something you really want...


----------



## gshock626

Congrats! I just ordered mine as well. Mine's due in Aug which is also my BDay month. It's gonna be a grind but well worth it. Had my eyes on the Nassau for awhile now. Glad I finally decided to pull the trigger.


----------



## marked19

Congratulations on your purchase! The wait is tough - I'm 4 months in - but hang in there and enjoy all the great photos of Nassau's on the forum. In the meantime, I'm purchasing some straps to fill the time till my Nassau arrives!


----------



## White Tuna

Congratulations. I miss my Kingston. I travelled a couple of weeks ago and took my Raven Vintage to keep my Kingston safer. I have been wearing the Raven ever since. It is a good casual watch and the lume is fantastic/conversation starter worthy. I will probably switch back to the Kingston Monday. Tomorrow is White Tuna time. Love White Tuna time.


----------



## Fullers1845

You're gonna love the Nassau, MadMex!


----------



## AlphaWolf777

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

Congrats! Judging by the watches you own/have owned, I can tell you that once you see the Nassau in person, it will ruin every other Sub homage for you! That's how good/high quality it is. It's basically like having a vintage Sub. ;-) :-d

Good luck with the wait! When I was hunting mine down I stared at like all the photos of it ever taken and purchased multiple straps for it. Helps pass the time I guess.


----------



## MadMex

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

19 weeks to go...


----------



## TheMeasure

Congrats!! The Nassau is fantastic, I think you will really enjoy it. 

Which bezel did you choose?


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*



MadMex said:


> 19 weeks to go...


It goes faster if you forget about it!!!!


----------



## MadMex

TheMeasure said:


> Congrats!! The Nassau is fantastic, I think you will really enjoy it.
> 
> Which bezel did you choose?


I wasn't given a choice yet.


----------



## TheMeasure

^^^ Well either one would be cool, love how the red adds a nice subtle touch to the Nassau.


----------



## kamonjj

I'm going with red for mine as well. I love the red triangle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

I've asked to switch mine to the new black/silver bezel. Waiting for a response. Will post pics when I get it in August.

Edit: Nevermind. Just retracted my request and sticking with the red. :-d I'll still post pics upon arrival though.


----------



## kamonjj

I should be down to a month and a half now on waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMex

18 weeks to go. b-)


----------



## MadMex

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*



AlphaWolf777 said:


> Congrats! Judging by the watches you own/have owned, I can tell you that once you see the Nassau in person, it will ruin every other Sub homage for you! That's how good/high quality it is. It's basically like having a vintage Sub. ;-) :-d
> 
> Good luck with the wait! When I was hunting mine down I stared at like all the photos of it ever taken and purchased multiple straps for it. Helps pass the time I guess.


Looking at my past favorites list on my profile, it appears I've become quite the flipper... I need to find the one and be done!


----------



## MadMex

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

Is September here yet?


----------



## Gatt

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

Got mine Yesterday. Ordered mid January.
MkII customer service is excellent indeed.


----------



## White Tuna

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*



Gatt said:


> Got mine Yesterday. Ordered mid January.
> MkII customer service is excellent indeed.


Nice! Do you like it? How does it compare to the Squale?


----------



## Gatt

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

I like the Nassau very much. I have still to adjust the SS bracelet but I already love the watch on the leather strap.

The Squale 20 atmos is a very good watch for its price (more or less half of the Nassau's if Im not wrong). So, is the Nassau 100% better of the 20 atmos? Probably not.

The Nassau's movement, after 1,5 days of work, has gained or lost 0 seconds. The Squale's one, after 5 days, is +2 seconds.


----------



## marked19

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*



Gatt said:


> I like the Nassau very much. I have still to adjust the SS bracelet but I already love the watch on the leather strap.


Hi Gatt - your Nassau looks great on the leather. What's the strap you have it on?

Thanks.


----------



## Gatt

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

It is a Morellato, soft leather. It works very well since the Nassau is a lightweight.


----------



## marked19

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*



Gatt said:


> It is a Morellato, soft leather. It works very well since the Nassau is a lightweight.


Thanks Gatt - I'll check them out.


----------



## David Woo

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*



Gatt said:


>


looks great, enjoy it!


----------



## MadMex

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

I lost count on which week it is...


----------



## Ramblin man

...must resist... ...


----------



## elbilo

Ramblin man said:


> ...must resist... ...


c'mon, everyone else is doing it!


----------



## kamonjj

Ramblin man said:


> ...must resist... ...


I would, wait until one pops up in the fs forum in like new condition. No wait ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

kamonjj said:


> I would, wait until... <snip> No wait ...


Does not follow... But I know what you mean. ;-)


----------



## MadMex

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

It's only money, and you can always make more...


----------



## Nicodemus

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

Just ordered my Nassau last week  Wasn't really sure if I wanted the watch with the red or silver 12 o'clock marker on the bezel. Seems like they sold out on the red bezel markers, so that made my decision for me...

Originally wanted to get one used off the forum, but I cant lurk and snap, so I never seemed to catch one!

What, like 19 weeks and counting?

First fathers day present to myself!


----------



## Fullers1845

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

^Welcome to the forum, and congrats on your incoming Nassau. You're gonna love it!


----------



## Nicodemus

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

Thanks!

Was considering Steinhart and Glycine homages... but in the end really wanted the MKII.

The wait is brutal however...


----------



## Fullers1845

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*



Nicodemus said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Was considering Steinhart and Glycine homages... but in the end really wanted the MKII.
> 
> The wait is brutal however...


I don't think you'll be sorry. You could always spring for a $60 Timex to tell time till your Nassau arrives... ;-) (Borrowed pic.)


----------



## MadMex

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

The wait is the killer... Is it September yet?


----------



## liwang22

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*



Fullers1845 said:


> I don't think you'll be sorry. You could always spring for a $60 Timex to tell time till your Nassau arrives... ;-) (Borrowed pic.)


That Timex actually looks nice for $60.


----------



## liwang22

Except I just noticed , there's no GMT hand. Huh ??


----------



## heebs

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

Hang in there gents! As I've said before, I assure you it's worth the wait.

And welcome to our exclusive little group. It's not that we are snotty and exclusive, you just have to find out about MkII first and then be lucky and patient enough to find one!


----------



## Fullers1845

liwang22 said:


> Except I just noticed , there's no GMT hand. Huh ??


All the better as a placeholder watch. You won't be tempted to keep wearing it when the Nassau arrives!


----------



## liwang22

Fullers1845 said:


> All the better as a placeholder watch. You won't be tempted to keep wearing it when the Nassau arrives!


Haha. True. Mine will be arriving during my favorite time of year, end of summer, start of fall. I think I can hold off on that Timex until then, but an Easy Reader or Weekender from Target might catch my eye.


----------



## bbuckbbuck

MadMex said:


> I just ordered a Nassau. I have to wait how long?











This photo is what made me place an order from Bill this morning. It might be the most gorgeous photo I've ever seen. If the watch is even half as good looking as this photo, I will be in HEAVEN. b-):-!|>|>|>|>|>b-);-)


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

bbuckbbuck said:


> View attachment 1531739
> 
> 
> This photo is what made me place an order from Bill this morning. It might be the most gorgeous photo I've ever seen. If the watch is even half as good looking as this photo, I will be in HEAVEN. b-):-!|>|>|>|>|>b-);-)


 Congratulations! :-!

:think: They *always* look even better in person.... 

_(Only sixteen weeks left for me....) _








-Best-

|>|>


----------



## bbuckbbuck

I'm only day TWO. But I suspect the wait only makes it that much better. Did you get the red 0/60 or the silver?


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

bbuckbbuck said:


> I'm only day TWO. But I suspect the wait only makes it that much better. Did you get the red 0/60 or the silver?


Well :think:.... First it was red -







Then it was silver -








And then... 

Aw, Dag Nab It :-d















It was both....








-Best-

|>|>


----------



## bbuckbbuck

My decision was easy: Only silver is available!  

This is my first "major" (relatively speaking) watch purchase... What I can't figure out is why so many people freak out about MKII's 6-month wait times. Bill acknowledges on the website it will take 24 weeks. So what's the big deal??


----------



## MadMex

I guess I got in on the red just in time then...


----------



## bbuckbbuck

MadMex said:


> I guess I got in on the red just in time then...


when did u order?


----------



## MadMex

April 23rd, 2014


----------



## mrklabb

Off to Cabo, wish I had my nassau 369 to test out. Guess it will make the next vacation!


----------



## Plat0

mrklabb said:


> Off to Cabo, wish I had my nassau 369 to test out. Guess it will make the next vacation!


I know the feeling. I couldn't take my Kingston to Costa Rica earlier this year. But I will take my 369 to Italy.


----------



## MadMex

Did someone say Costa Rica?


----------



## MadMex

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

Is it September yet?


----------



## MadMex

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

Still waiting... Hope my wife doesn't find out I bought another watch.


----------



## Darwin

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

You're channelling me on that one, brother! I'm one accidental CFO sneak-peak at the credit card bill away from divorce and dismemberment, although the latter would precede and thus preclude the former... You get the idea:

No watches good. New watches bad. Bad Darwin.



MadMex said:


> Still waiting... Hope my wife doesn't find out I bought another watch.


----------



## sennaster

*Re: I just ordered my Kingston*

i'm 100 days away on my 369 Nassau ... waiting patiently


----------



## gshock626

Exactly 1 month away from the estimated ship date of my red triangle Nassau. This will be my first MKII and I CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## Darwin

Believe me, it is well worth the wait, though...



gshock626 said:


> Exactly 1 month away from the estimated ship date of my red triangle Nassau. This will be my first MKII and I CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## MadMex

Patiently waiting...


----------



## gshock626

Just received an email with these 3 sweet words: Build In Process 

Woohoo! It's getting closer! Anyone know approximately how long it takes from this notice until the watch is shipped? My estimated ship date is Aug 25. Could it happen sooner???


----------



## marked19

gshock626, I'd guess that you'll get it right around August 25. I got mine a few months ago and think it arrived a day or two ahead of schedule, but I was out of town. You're almost there and it's well worth the wait!


----------



## gshock626

Thanks marked19. I'm glad mine seems to be right on schedule!


----------



## White Tuna

gshock626 said:


> Exactly 1 month away from the estimated ship date of my red triangle Nassau. This will be my first MKII and I CANNOT WAIT!!!


Red triangle? You sure about that? Perhaps the silver would be better?
















gshock626 said:


> Just received an email with these 3 sweet words: Build In Process
> 
> Woohoo! It's getting closer! Anyone know approximately how long it takes from this notice until the watch is shipped? My estimated ship date is Aug 25. Could it happen sooner???


One of my watches was a week late, the other on time. As frustrating as waiting is I advise to expect the worst and hope for the best. Example, I would not expect to have it on Labor Day to lord over all of my friends and practice drinking a beer with just the right cool view of my Nassau in the mirror for hours. It could really bring down your holiday weekend if it does not work out that way. But if it happens that way, that is kind of cool.









Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## gshock626

White Tuna said:


> Red triangle? You sure about that? Perhaps the silver would be better?
> View attachment 1586400
> View attachment 1586401


I actually put in a request to change to the silver shortly after placing my order, but quickly decided to switch back. There's just something devilishly cool about that red against the black bezel.



> One of my watches was a week late, the other on time. As frustrating as waiting is I advise to expect the worst and hope for the best. Example, I would not expect to have it on Labor Day to lord over all of my friends and practice drinking a beer with just the right cool view of my Nassau in the mirror for hours. It could really bring down your holiday weekend if it does not work out that way. But if it happens that way, that is kind of cool.
> 
> View attachment 1586408
> 
> 
> Congratulations and good luck.


Lol. Thanks White Tuna! Would be VERY cool to get it in time for Labor Day. Not only will I practice sipping a brewski in front of the mirror with the Nassau in view, I'll be sure to keep it in view for all pics and selfies even if it means deliberately cutting off someone's pretty little face :-d


----------



## marked19

Smart move to stick with the red triangle - it's a great combo!


----------



## Darwin

Agreed:


----------



## johneh

Also agree...


----------



## JFingers

johneh said:


> Also agree...


Man U v. Liverpool?


----------



## White Tuna

johneh said:


> Also agree...


Great watch, but there seems to be something wrong with that football field....


----------



## gshock626

Got an email saying Regulation and Final Testing!!! Then I log into my account and see the status is Processing Shipment!!!!!!

I think I need to lay down...


----------



## MadMex

(Not so) Patiently waiting...


----------



## WarEagle007

Hi all! First post though I have been lurking for quite a long time. I ordered my red-triangle Nassau a week or so after MadMex, and I've enjoyed following everyone's progress on this thread. My expected ship date is 8 September; should be an exciting few weeks!


----------



## gshock626

WarEagle007 said:


> Hi all! First post though I have been lurking for quite a long time. I ordered my red-triangle Nassau a week or so after MadMex, and I've enjoyed following everyone's progress on this thread. My expected ship date is 8 September; should be an exciting few weeks!


Welcome aboard! Hopefully you and MadMex (and others) will receive your shipping notices a couple of weeks early like I did. Mine is on its way and I couldn't be more excited. Just a couple of more days and it will be on my wrist!


----------



## Swiss1991

Just ordered my silver-triangle Nassau. Can't wait! 

Also, am I the only one who isn't a fan of the red-triangle Nassau? :think:


----------



## MadMex

Possibly, but if you like the silver you're in luck... They have only those in stock right now.


----------



## diggitygiggitydan

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Well :think:.... First it was red -
> View attachment 1532761
> 
> Then it was silver -
> View attachment 1532760
> 
> 
> And then...
> 
> Aw, Dag Nab It :-d
> 
> View attachment 1532762
> View attachment 1532762
> 
> 
> It was both....
> View attachment 1532763
> 
> 
> -Best-
> 
> |>|>


Are those red triangles coming back? I'll have my order in by the end of the month and I'm wishing I nailed down a red when I had the opportunity before..


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

diggitygiggitydan said:


> Are those red triangles coming back? I'll have my order in by the end of the month and I'm wishing I nailed down a red when I had the opportunity before..


Well....Only Bill Yao knows that. And so far he hasn't said more about it.








:think: _*They might be gone for good -*_ That's why..... :roll:







I ordered both versions. 





















And... ;-) _Only seven more weeks to go..._.








-Best-

|>|>

P.S. Please Do *Not* Tell the Lady Who Lets Me Live With Her....


----------



## White Tuna

diggitygiggitydan said:


> Are those red triangles coming back? I'll have my order in by the end of the month and I'm wishing I nailed down a red when I had the opportunity before..


I would say not within the next month or four.


----------



## mrklabb

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> P.S. Please Do *Not* Tell the Lady Who Lets Me Live With Her....


How do you hide them? Mine makes it her business to inspect and memorize my collection!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

mrklabb said:


> How do you hide them? Mine makes it her business to inspect and memorize my collection!


Well.....








One trick is to put more than one watch in the MKII-provided container, then hide the empty box somewhere else.... ;-)

There are so many of those boxes stacked up now.... b-)

I better shut up and.....Ooops - here she comes!








-My Best to All-

|>|>


----------



## MadMex

I'm out of town and it looks like my Nassau will be there when I get back...


----------



## WarEagle007

Shipment notification received!! Went from "In Queue" to shipped in one day. Is that normal?


----------



## MadMex

Bill got in there and got busy!


----------



## liwang22

He sure did. I got my Shipped notice today too.


----------



## gshock626

WarEagle007 said:


> Shipment notification received!! Went from "In Queue" to shipped in one day. Is that normal?


First of all, congrats!

I think it's normal. Mine went from "Regulation and Final Testing" to "Processing Shipment" almost instantaneously.


----------



## JFingers

Hell yeah!
However, pics or it didn't happen...

Blue skies and congratulations!
-only jake


----------



## MadMex

I won't be able to get mine until Monday 8/25


----------



## TheMeasure

Couldn't think of a better way to start the work week off than with a brand new MKII !! Enjoy it when you get back.



MadMex said:


> I won't be able to get mine until Monday 8/25


----------



## liwang22

It arrived!!!


----------



## gshock626

Congrats liwang!


----------



## MadMex

o| I am in town but have to wait to go to the post office...


----------



## WarEagle007

She's mine at last, and absolutely spectacular!!! Can't seem to get the photo to upload, though, possibly too large?


Now...who wants to sell me a Sea Fighter?!!?


----------



## MadMex

I finally got home...
























































|> I like it...


----------



## Knoc

Time flies when ya rocking a MKII. Right on.


----------



## Rob Roberts

Super nice!!!!!!!!!!yeah come on!!


----------



## MadMex




----------



## Imitrex

Loved reading through this thread. Congrats on receiving your Nassaus!!!

Ignorant question(s)....

Looking at the "Contact Us" page on the MKII site, I don't see an option to email in and ask questions. Basically, I'm wondering what others have mentioned throughout the thread, albeit their inquiries are months older. I'm trying to find out if it's possible to get a red triangle insert as opposed to the silver. Anyone know how to contact them? Is there even an option? 

Thanks all.


----------



## elbilo

You can submit a ticket through the customer service portal. I believe that is the only way to contact Bill.


----------



## Imitrex

elbilo said:


> You can submit a ticket through the customer service portal. I believe that is the only way to contact Bill.


Ah, ok. Thank you. I was thinking that the portal may be for existing customers only. I'll give that a whirl!

**Follow-up, for others that may be interested.

I contacted them as suggested, and here is the reply:

"_Thank you for your interest. The model you are inquiring about is sold out and we do not know at this time if we will be bringing it back.

Please check our website www.mkiiwatches.com for available models or...

Sign up for our mailing list for our latest news and model information__._"

Oh well. Was worth a shot.


----------



## MadMex

I guess mine was one of the last few...


----------



## Fullers1845

^You're a lucky guy. As someone else has said, all MkII's are LE's sooner or later.


----------



## MadMex

My alarm went off today. This was the 20 week mark from when I started this thread.


----------



## DEV.Woulf

Fullers1845 said:


> ^You're a lucky guy. As someone else has said, all MkII's are LE's sooner or later.


Yep. One day the Silver Nassau will be discontinued and both versions will be highly sought out watches.


----------



## MadMex

That day came sooner than expected. The website is saying *sold out *and wait list is in operation...


----------



## Imitrex

Wow.............Another limited edition!


----------

